# First cycle a diasaster (Got very sick) Looks like I have breast.



## tony72722 (Mar 23, 2016)

Ended up  getting very sick during my cycle. I was just finishing up dbol and I was feeling great. Been out of the gym almost two weeks. I still had 7 weeks of test level at 500mg a week. When I found out I got sick I lowered it to a TRT dosage of 250mg a week. Just now recovering and I think I'm going to train tomorrow for the first time again. I have some perky ass breast action going on right now. It's terrible. I was using aromasin 10mg ED while on dbol. I started at 12.5mg EOD after the dbol. My breast don't feel itchy no lumps or no pain but none the less they look like breast.

I was training chest twice a week very efficiently too so I know it's not that. My bench also was skyrocketed 
I did still did gain 11 lbs through this disaster cycle.

Getting bloods done tomorrow.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 23, 2016)

Links don't work man. 

And some dudes need way more than what u were taking to keep gyno away. You're very e sensitive. Letro or adex may be a better choice for u next time. 

Let us know how the breast reduction goes. Lol joking homie. Was that too soon?


----------



## tony72722 (Mar 23, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Links don't work man.
> 
> And some dudes need way more than what u were taking to keep gyno away. You're very e sensitive. Letro or adex may be a better choice for u next time.
> 
> Let us know how the breast reduction goes. Lol joking homie. Was that too soon?


My buddy as some letro I'm going to try and kill it with that. If not I'll definitely be getting surgery soon lol


----------



## bvs (Mar 23, 2016)

Letro would be what if be looking into if i was in your shoes. Bloodwork will be good to know where your levels are at but even if your e2 is in range the breast tissue may still hang around


----------



## tony72722 (Mar 23, 2016)

bvs said:


> Letro would be what if be looking into if i was in your shoes. Bloodwork will be good to know where your levels are at but even if your e2 is in range the breast tissue may still hang around


 Yeah I'm hoping I won't have to get surgery.


----------



## tony72722 (Mar 23, 2016)

Worried about getting off exactly at this point right now because I'm still sort of sick. I think I'm going take one more shot of 250mg and milk that through. Then I'll start my PCT when I feel better. I just don't want to shut down while I'm still sick. I never took HCG because I thought I was going to be cruising for a while. Can I add in some HCG in between coming off and PCT would that be beneficial? GOing to go read more up on that right now. Can you guys help me coordinate this?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 23, 2016)

If u don't have hard lumps and just puffiness then u should be able to get it to go away. Give it some time. 

How long u been off the dbol? And what's your dose of Stane now?


----------



## bvs (Mar 23, 2016)

A hcg blast between cycle and pct is a very good idea. I dont know exact doses but plenty of guys do it that way


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 23, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> My breast don't feel itchy no lumps or no pain but none the less they look like breast.



Compared to your arms and lats your chest is as flat as a flapjack.

Get the blood work done and dial yourself in but I think your being a little over dramatic.


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 23, 2016)

X2 what elite said.  You got a huge back with a nice "V" shape going, but chest needs some attention.  I'd just take letro and ride the cycle out.


----------



## Maijah (Mar 23, 2016)

Dude your buggin, doesn't look like gyno at all. Lol @ "yeah, I'm hoping I don't need surgery"


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 23, 2016)

Are you lactating yet?  lol


----------



## snake (Mar 23, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Compared to your arms and lats your chest is as flat as a flapjack.



It's the way he has his should back.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> Ended up  getting very sick during my cycle. I was just finishing up dbol and I was feeling great. Been out of the gym almost two weeks. I still had 7 weeks of test level at 500mg a week. When I found out I got sick I lowered it to a TRT dosage of 250mg a week. Just now recovering and I think I'm going to train tomorrow for the first time again. I have some perky ass breast action going on right now. It's terrible. I was using aromasin 10mg ED while on dbol. I started at 12.5mg EOD after the dbol. My breast don't feel itchy no lumps or no pain but none the less they look like breast.
> 
> I was training chest twice a week very efficiently too so I know it's not that. My bench also was skyrocketed on the dbol.
> 
> ...



You don't have gyno bro. No disaster here.  Just bump the aromasin up.


----------



## snake (Mar 23, 2016)

Let me ask if you don't mind; there's "I got sick" and then there's "I found out I was sick". They have two different meanings. I'm just trying to look at the big picture.


----------



## DF (Mar 23, 2016)

What POB said.  No lumps,  no pain NO GYNO!  Dbol can/will cause puffy nips.  Get your E2 checked.


----------



## tony72722 (Mar 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't have gyno bro. No disaster here.  Just bump the aromasin up.


I haven't felt my nipples in a little less than a week because they don't look any worst and I wasn't itchy. This morning after reading this I felt them again and I feel a knot under my nipples. I say diasaster because I got so sick and missed out on about 2 weeks. I only gained 11 lbs when my goal was at least 20.



snake said:


> Let me ask if you don't mind; there's "I got sick" and then there's "I found out I was sick". They have two different meanings. I'm just trying to look at the big picture.


 I suppose I worded that incorrectly. I got very sick.



Maijah said:


> Dude your buggin, doesn't look like gyno at all. Lol @ "yeah, I'm hoping I don't need surgery"


Gyno is my worst fear of starting AAS I guess I could be paranoid.



Zeigler Robertson said:


> Compared to your arms and lats your chest is as flat as a flapjack.
> 
> Get the blood work done and dial yourself in but I think your being a little over dramatic.


Getting bloods done today. It's frusterating to hear that because I train chest the hardest. I'll spend an hour and a half training it from every single possible angle. I've tried every different type of training (dropsets.. heavy low rep, low high reps.)


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 23, 2016)

the knot under the nips could be a small amount of gyno.  Either way, if you are worried about it (as you clearly are) I would get ahold of some letro and take it.  Then for the next cycle up your AI and have letro on hand as you might just be gyno-prone and get it easier than others.  Gyno doesn't require surgery IMO, it can be controlled and kept to a minimum if you keep track of it.  Serious gyno (which you don't have IMO) is the only time I would consider surgery.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 23, 2016)

You don't look like you have gyno but you're definitely holding  water. Sorry but your size is mostly bloat  from what I see. Could be because you're sick too.


----------



## tony72722 (Mar 23, 2016)

Seeker said:


> You don't look like you have gyno but you're definitely holding  water. Sorry but your size is mostly bloat  from what I see. Could be because you're sick too.



I've put on more mass.I've been off the dbol and I still have kept my strength. My lifts have dramatically increased. I feel like I did make gains jut not nearly as much as I wanted to.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 23, 2016)

Permanent gains will come with time. As long as you stay consistent, staying consistent time after time is how you will develop muscle maturity. You have a nice frame to build on


----------



## Yaya (Mar 23, 2016)

Keep blasting and get rid of some of that water


Dips, dips and more dips


----------



## anewguy (Mar 23, 2016)

seriously the picture quality is terrible but I see no gyno.


----------



## TwinPeaks (Mar 24, 2016)

See no gyno, but I see a lot of faaaaattt!!!!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 24, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> It's frusterating to hear that because I train chest the hardest. I'll spend an hour and a half training it from every single possible angle. I've tried every different type of training (dropsets.. heavy low rep, low high reps.)



You have bencher's chest.

Toss out the straight bar flat bench and use dumbell's with your feet up on the bench.

Try not to focus on chest so much you may be over training it.

Get that estro dialed in that may balance thing's out in the chest department too.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 24, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> You have bencher's chest.
> 
> Toss out the straight bar flat bench and use dumbell's with your feet up on the bench.
> 
> ...


Show me one top PLer that has a flat chest. I swear the shit you come up with never ceases to astonish me.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 24, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Show me one top PLer that has a flat chest. I swear the shit you come up with never ceases to astonish me.



Look in the mirror TS, you are a prime example. 

You have a decent bench but compared to the rest

 of your body your chest is small and lopsided.

Even with all those supps in the gym bag.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 24, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Look in the mirror TS, you are a prime example.


Haha! I appreciate you recognizing me as a top powerlifter. 

Sticks and stones old man, you can say whatever you like about me. I really don't mind, because you don't matter. 

I do, however, have a problem with people handing out bullshit information.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 24, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Haha! I appreciate you recognizing me as a top powerlifter.
> 
> Sticks and stones old man, you can say whatever you like about me. I really don't mind, because you don't matter.
> 
> I do, however, have a problem with people handing out bullshit information.



Point out the bullshit information I gave please.


----------



## mickems (Mar 24, 2016)

oooooooohhhhh no! another round of this again?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2016)

Here we go again. Lol

Zeig telling him to drop flat bb bench is kinda dumb. If he incorporates it with everything else then his chest will develop just fine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2016)

Well I hate to cum down on Zeigler side. 

But some guys don't develop big pecs on a flat bench. Hell I know I dont. But if I Incline shit goes nuts and they blow up.

Not everyone executes the lift the same. Not everyone has their muscles the same length etc... 

Zeigler is right. He is probably either over training it (not likely) or he is actually under training it.  It doesn't take 1.5 hours to blast pecs.  Nor does it require many angles or whatever.  It just requires a mind muscle connection. 

I would suggest he floor press, Incline dumbbell press and do dips. That's about it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2016)

And seriously if tool and zeig don't stop getting into it I am gonna clap your ****ing skulls together.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2016)

Skull clap!!!!


----------



## schultz1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Dbol broke my titty


----------



## Liftordietrying (Mar 31, 2016)

How long have you been training before you decided to use gear?


----------

